# [Gentoo Users Meeting we Wrocławiu] Powtorka!

## OBenY

Wraz z Mati_pl wpadlismy na pomysl zorganizowania malego mityngu spolecznosci Gentoo Wroclawia i okolic. Stad pytanie - kto chce wziac udzial w takiej "uroczystosci"? Date by sie dogadalo miejsce pewnie tez  :Smile:  Forma spotkania - dowolna na jaka wpadniemy, moze to byc tradycyjny wypad na piwko, wyjazd na rowerach za miasto, grill, whatever, pytanie co sie zrodzi w naszych glowach i ilu chetnych bedzie...

----------

## mati_pl

To może jakaś propozycja terminu: co powiecie na sobotę 21 lub 28 maja  :Question: 

----------

## OBenY

Fof, ilu chetnych  :Smile: 

Nie wszyscy naraz, spokojnie, ludzie opanujcie sie troche... Nie nadazam z liczeniem ...

----------

## _troll_

niestety ja z wawy wiec sie nie kwalifikuje  :Smile: 

ale sprawa inna - przypiac Wam ten topic na kilka dni?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mati_pl

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> niestety ja z wawy wiec sie nie kwalifikuje 
> 
> ale sprawa inna - przypiac Wam ten topic na kilka dni?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

A poprosimy ładnie o przypięcie  :Wink: 

BTW: Jak Wawa się nie kwalifikuje, pociągi do nas jeżdżą  :Wink:  Przez Poznań, ale jeżdżą  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Mateusz

----------

## _troll_

 *mati_pl wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   niestety ja z wawy wiec sie nie kwalifikuje 
> 
> ale sprawa inna - przypiac Wam ten topic na kilka dni?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 done

 *mati_pl wrote:*   

> BTW: Jak Wawa się nie kwalifikuje, pociągi do nas jeżdżą  Przez Poznań, ale jeżdżą 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Mateusz

 hehehe - zartowalem  :Smile:  niestety maj - miesiac projektow.... nie ma szans, bym znalazl chwile  :Sad:  wakacje chetnie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Mihashi

Bardzo chętnie bym się wybrał, ale ze względu na potomstwo, w grę dla mnie wchodzi tylko Wrocław (t.j. nie wycieczka rowerem za miasto). Swoją drogą, gdybyście poszukiwal ewentualnych lokalizacji, np. grill może być o u mnie (Maślice). Sklep piwny w odległości 10 metrów, klimaty raczej zielono-wiejskie, żadnych problemów z sąsiadami  :Smile: 

----------

## msliwa

Bardzo chętnie się dołącze, ciągnąc za sobą jednego zwerbowanego do społeczności spod znaku wielkiego błękitnego G  :Wink: 

Forma i termin dość dowolny, byle by nie tuż przed sesją. I żeby nie było, że linuksiarze tylko siedzą za kompami, to jestem za formą aktywną fizycznie, rowery jak najbardziej.

----------

## Mihashi

Na rowerach nie wolno pić (przynajmniej teoretycznie obowiązuję te same przepisy, jak w wypadku samochodów). Co to za majówka  :Cool: 

----------

## OBenY

W okolicach maslic jest ladny, maly stawek  :Smile:  Mozna by tam jakie ognicho probwoac zrobic, no chyba, ze ktos Was ma warunki by przygarnac zgraje Linuksiarzy  :Smile: 

----------

## mati_pl

Myślę że w takim razie grill byłby fajną opcją  :Smile:  A jeśli Mihashi nas ugości, to już w ogóle super, mam bardzo pozytywne wspomnienia z maślicowych grillowań  :Wink: 

msliwa: czy 28 maj to tuż przed sesją  :Question: 

 *msliwa wrote:*   

> I żeby nie było, że linuksiarze tylko siedzą za kompami, to jestem za formą aktywną fizycznie, rowery jak najbardziej.

 

No grill aktywną formą spędzania czasu nie jest (chyba że ktoś macha łopatką czy obraca ruszt  :Wink:  ), ale, jak widać, ściągnąłby chyba więcej osób.

----------

## remik

Ja na razie posłucham (czyt. poczytam) a potem zdecyduję czy się nadaje;p

----------

## larry_

Hmm... mieszkam w Ostrowie...mam się czuć zaproszony??? :Cool: 

----------

## OBenY

Im wiecej ludu tym lepiej, prawda ? Wszyscy maja sie czuc zaproszeni  :Smile: 

Zaczyna to nabierac w koncu ksztaltow, fajnie bedzie  :Smile: 

Powoli trzeba zaczac sie przymierzac do okreslenia formy spotkania i miejsca docelowego, bo pewnie samo spotkanie nastapi w miejscu takim, by wszyscy latwo trafili i zeby nie bylo potem klopotow  :Smile: 

----------

## mati_pl

Marcin, zmień tytuł wątku na "Ogólnopolski zlot użytkowników Gentoo we Wrocławiu"  :Razz: 

Maślice jako miejsce są chyba ok, komunikacja miejska działa u nas dość sprawnie  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Dobra przechodzimy do konkretow: kiedy organizujemy ow zlot ?

Ja proponuje 21.05.2005, bo 27-30.05 wyjezdzam, potem znow jestem.

Powiedzcie kiedy Wam pasuje. Dobrze by bylo by to byl dzien wolny od pracy, by kazdy byl wolny i mial czas.

Trzeba by jeszcze ustaic punkt "zborny", skad bysmy wyruszyli w trase  :Smile: 

----------

## mati_pl

Dobra, krótkie podsumowanie.

Mityng odbywa się jutro, 21.05.2005.

Marcinowi nie udało się skontaktować z Mihashi, więc prawdopodobnie będzie to ognisko albo na Maślicach, albo na Kozanowie, gdzieś przy Odrze.

Spotkanie możemy zorganizować np. na pl. 1 maja pod fontanną, powiedzmy o 17:30, skąd pojedziemy na miejsce.

Jeśli coś będzie zmieniane, będzie się tutaj pisać (OBenY pewnie zaraz coś napisze  :Cool:  )

Wysyłać mi lub OBenY'emu PM'ki, jeśli ktoś wie że będzie (lub np. na 75%).

Eh, nie ma to jak organizacja na ostatnią chwilę. Następnym razem będzie lepiej  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Dobra, koniec koncow - robimy spotkanie wersja 0.0.0.1-pre-alpha by nabyc doswiadczenia w organizowaniu tego typu imprez oraz wstepnego zapoznania sie  :Razz: 

Lokalizacja - przeniesiona pod galerie dominikanska - glowne wejscie o godzinie 17:30.

Bede na pewno ja, na pewno Mati_pl, do tego moj znajomek oraz gosciu z Gdanska, ktory przywlokl ze soba troche ludu, w sumie bedzie na pewno 8 osob  :Smile: 

Ci co sie chca jeszcze zjawic, dajcie znak w tym watku.

Pod galeria dominikanska szukajcie grupy ludzi dlugowlosych z kartka, na ktorej bedzie logo Gentoo.

Dobra to tyle ogloszen parafialnych. Do zobaczyska  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Recenzja ze spotkania:

Poza mna i Mati_pl, pustki, nikt wiecej sie nie stawil, a stalismy jak idioci z kartka, na ktorej wydrukowane bylo logo Gentoo.

Probujemy jeszcze raz ?

Warto zorganizowac taki miting, lecz problem w tym, ze wszystko powinno byc elegancko dograne, dopiete na ostatni guzik.

Kto wyraza chec do ponowienia spotkania ?

Wielkie pozdrowienia dla Mihashi, ktory przygotowal przyprawione miesko na grilla, teren oraz wykazal sie wielkimi checiami ugoszczenia forumowiczow. Szkoda, ze wyszedl knot  :Sad: 

Ale fakt, organizacja byla kiepska, wszystko na ostatnia chwile, efekt do przewidzenia ...

----------

## msliwa

No panowie, przegieliście trochę z tym tempem, nie każdy codziennie czyta forum, ani się obejrzałem, a to już po spotkaniu. Trzeba było to jakoś troche bardziej nagłośnić, ln czy 7thguard bez problemu umiesciło by info o spotkaniu. Ja nadal jestem chętny na spotkanie, w formie dowolnej. gorzej z terminem (gorączka przedsesyjna), ale wszystko jest do dogadania.

----------

## OBenY

Pomysl z ogloszeniem w jakims portalu jest niezly  :Smile: 

Tylko nie Gentoo users meeting bysmy zrobili, lecz Dowolny Linux Users  :Smile: 

Tak, teraz termin bedzie dopasowany pod wszystkich a jednoczesnie, nie bedzie zmian z dnia na dzien  :Smile: 

----------

## remik

Jeśli będzie po sesji (czyli w lipcu) to ja się pisze...

----------

## rzezioo

na lipiec ja tez bardzo chetnie  :Wink:  oczywiscie pod warunkiem ze sklep piwny naprawde bedzie blisko  :Very Happy: 

----------

## larry_

OK. To ja na lipiec też się piszę. Mam nadzieję, że tym razem uda się  :Cool: 

----------

## OBenY

Oki doki, lipiec  :Smile:  Teraz trzeba date dogadac  :Smile: 

----------

## raaf

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Oki doki, lipiec  Teraz trzeba date dogadac 

 

lipiec, lipiec, lipiec, lipiec lub troszke puzniej  :Very Happy:  , a moze sie pojawie (tzn chcialbym(tzn bardzo bym chcial)( :Wink:  ))

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## szczuras

Poznań tez bedzie!  :Wink:  kiedy w tym lipcu byle nie 15-25 bo jezdem pod namiotami!  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Dobra, ekipa - ustalamy termin, trzeba sie zbierac  :Smile:  Moja propozycja: 17.07.2005. Mam nadzieje, ze sie zgadzacie ? (nie mozecie sie nie zgodzic  :Smile: )

----------

## _troll_

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Dobra, ekipa - ustalamy termin, trzeba sie zbierac  Moja propozycja: 17.07.2005. Mam nadzieje, ze sie zgadzacie ? (nie mozecie sie nie zgodzic )

 miejsce? noclegi? jakie imprezy przewidziane?  :Smile: 

ps. 17 mi pasuje, ale jak widac powyzej - nie wszystkim  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

Hm gdyby był 17 to i ja też by się pojawił

Ale termin +/- kilka dni też jakoś da się załatwić  :Smile: 

Pozdro

----------

## remik

Mnie 15-17 nie ma we Wrocku.

----------

## nelchael

Mnie niestety nie bedzie na zlocie, ale... jak macie juz konkretne plany to poprosze o maila, dodam informacje o tym na stronie http://gentoo.silvermedia.pl/ (podobnie jak jest http://gentoo.silvermedia.pl/zlot1/ ). I jak beda zdjecia to tez moga sie tam znalezc  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Prosze podajcie terminy, kiedy mozecie, bysmy ustatlili jakis taki optymalny dla nas wszystkich! Trzeba sie wziac za organizacje, bo tak to bedzie kicha...

----------

## mati_pl

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Prosze podajcie terminy, kiedy mozecie, bysmy ustatlili jakis taki optymalny dla nas wszystkich! Trzeba sie wziac za organizacje, bo tak to bedzie kicha...

 

Mnie nie będzie we Wrocku albo od 12, albo od 18.

Beny, zostaw ten termin, jaki proponowałeś, nie dogodzisz wszystkim. Zawsze znajdzie się ktoś kto akurat wyjeżdża, w końcu są wakacje.

----------

## galimedes

OBenY tak jak rozmawialiśmy na gg a reszŧę się dostosuje do innych  :Smile: 

Pozdro

----------

## larry_

Witam. 

Dla mnie 17 lipca pasuje i jeśli taka data pozostanie to zwerbuje jeszcze conajmniej jednego Gentoo Usera... :Razz: 

----------

## larry_

Więc jak to będzie? Termin się zbliża, a tu żadnych nowości... Może wogóle ktoś potwierdzić ?

----------

